# 6.7 Power Stroke Cold Side Pipe



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thought I'd post this info for those who own Ford Superduty with the 6.7L Power Stroke, applies to all model years. I regularly check Power Stroke and diesel forums to check for issues others are having with the 6.7 PSD. One thing that I've seen that many others have experienced is a blowout of the factory plastic cold side charged air pipe. This is the pipe that goes from the charged air cooler (CAC) to the lower air intake manifold. The pipe going from the turbo to the CAC is stainless steel, so no issue here. If that plastic cold side pipe blows out, you lose all turbo boost and experience a loss of power that will put you on the side of the road. I have not experienced this issue, but I did inspect the plastic cold side pipe on my truck and found a spot where it appears 90 degree plastic elbow attached to the CAC is separating from the plastic pipe. There are three things that are bad for plastic; chemicals, heat, and pressure. The cold side CAC pipe is subjected to heat and pressure every time the truck is being driven. I've ordered a stainless cold side CAC pipe from H&S Motorsports to prevent this problem happening to me while I'm on the road. It doesn't look complicated to swap out the pipes, and the cost wasn't too steep....$279.99. So if your tow vehicle is a Superduty 6.7L PSD, you might want to consider this mod.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just following up on my original post. I've swapped out the factory cold side CAC pipe with the stainless H&S pipe. Getting the factory pipe out was really easy. Getting the H&S pipe installed was a bit of a pita. What presented the biggest challenge was the small amount of space there is to fit that pipe in just right. Everything is packed in so tight and close together under the hood of these modern diesels.

Todd


----------

